# Time to vote November Pic of the Month



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

okay folks, time to vote, 1 vote per member and no voting for your own pic 
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,29250.0.html


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm going to have to wait to vote.
I can only narrowed it down to 3 pictures.


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

Many really great photos. They sure are fun to see. I had a favorite. Voted.

Bill


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Man, you would think the smaller pool would make voting easier. Nope.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

bump


----------



## ZekieBoysMom (Jul 10, 2014)

TexasRed said:


> I'm going to have to wait to vote.
> I can only narrowed it down to 3 pictures.


Well you've done better than me. I've got it narrowed down to 4. Or 5. :-\


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Bump. One day left!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Voting closed. Congratulations organicthoughts  another close run comp. Thanks everyone for sharing your pics and voting


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Well deserved, E!


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

I swear one of these days I will vote with the crowd...


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Can't believe I finally won one!

Thanks for the votes!


----------

